# modern outfitting for an rpm?



## phlogistonrich (May 1, 2009)

Hey
Just got a screamin deal on an RPM. Thought it would be a fun river runner to play around with this dry year.

Anyone ever dig out the old outfitting and put in hardware for more more comfort/performance? Can it be done?

If so, anyone got an old beater/cracked boat/whatever they're willing to let go of?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Why don't you just take the badass outfitting out of a remix, it is the same boat.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Lord.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

You mentioned modern and RPM in the same sentence, ya should get some kinda prize.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Purchased my RPM Max new in 1996 and still get it out for river running. The design is definitely a keeper for the kind of boating I do. Noli, Ocoee, western rivers type stuff.

I did move my RMP Max seat forward a little bit more than stock by drilling new holes for the seat bolts setup.

Did foam padding on the seat and thigh areas.

After market back band

Boat fits like a glove to me

That worked for me on my RPM Max.

I suppose you could retrofit a late model seat into the RPM but not sure the benefits would be there over what I did above.

Rest of this feedback is from a Long time RPM Max boater and recent Remix 79 used buyer/owner - me. My guess is my Remix 79 is the older version and new ones may have some features mine does not.

They are not the same boat design wise. Put them side by side and the design differences are easy to see.

Having said that, I feel right at home in the Remix 79 after messing with the seat position. Like the RPM Max, to me the Remix 79 benefits from a chest forward paddling position - but that may well be my old school paddling likes. Like the RPM Max the Remix 79 is a fast boat. Like the RPM, the Remix surfs great and gets into and out of eddies carving like a snow ski. Proper technique in both boats result in super fast and great ferry moves. For me at least, both boats need attention to the stern in drops but Remix does have the benefit of more stern volume. Of course, the Remix badd ass outfitting is no comparison to to the outdated but still works RPM.

Lots of differences between the boats design wise, but to me both are great river runners and all around boats. Proper technique and they are easy to get down river and roll like a dream. I have not been able to creek in my Remix but based on a bunch of message board info, the Remix creeks a lot better than the RPM.

Back in the day, I boated multiple years, all over Ecuador (Mish upper and lower creek type runs and other big water runs around Tena) and so did a bud in RPM Max and we did as well as others in the group did.

Bottom line the RPM Max is still a good boat in my opinion but even with the limited time I have spent in the Remix 79, my take is the Remix 79 is gonna be a better all around kayak as it benefits from advances in outfitting and basic design plus Shane is a boater and designer and definitely knows what he is doing. EJ falls in the same category as Shane when it comes to building kayaks and I have his Super Mega and Super Hero and like both designs a bunch. When the Boss uses the product on a regular basis, the product is bound to get better over time.

Big Difference between the RPM and Remix being you can pick up a decent RPM for a few hundred bucks and used Remix models are going from a find at 500 to 6 or 7 hundred.

I like em both!


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, argue what you want about the merits of boat designs. It really comes down to style and personal preference. The RPM is still my favorite boat, despite owning at least a half-dozen others during its tenure, and a whole bunch of other boats before the RPM came out. The RPM is a damn good (if old-style) design and it compliments my paddling style -- it's very fast, comfortable, surfs great and you can dump water from the bow when it pearls, punches holes surprisingly well, and the sharp rear chines enhance performance when it's on edge. Sure, I have a creek boat for harder water, and a play boat for the Poudre at 1', but the RPM is my usual go-to boat and all-time favorite. It's just plain fun to paddle, and just as comfortable as my creek boat.

Having said that, the RPM is a displacement-hull design, and is very asymmetrical. It's going to have trouble doing flat spins and the like, you really need to pay attention when it's sideways in holes, and the broad flat rear deck sometimes results in back enders at very inopportune times. So it's not for everybody - your boat should match your style.

Now for the real post: I'm still using an old PD Designs back band and have the same question: Has anyone figured out a good way to install a modern back band that offers better support, easy adjustment, and an easy way to move the back band aside to put in/take out dry bags? I've got a ratch-style back band from a Wave Sport boat that I'd hoped to install, but the seat/cockpit design aren't suitable (I haven't found a good way to solidly attach the ratchet). I'm going to take this down the Grand again this fall, and I want it to be cushy comfortable.

On the other padding: I shaped minicell for the hips and used adhesive-back pads for the thigh braces. These last about 10 years if you're careful getting in and out (and don't loan your boat to others ...).


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Johng, I think you're looking for the Remix review thread.... lol.


I'm all for custom foam inserts. minicell hips AND back as it can be tuned to just the right shape for your frame. The down side is that the rpm, as opposed to newer boats, isn't as deep in the seat area for outfitting so you've got less volume to work with.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

paulk said:


> Why don't you just take the badass outfitting out of a remix, it is the same boat.


Can someone explain why people think it is the same boat. I don't think they are the same.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Can someone explain why people think it is the same boat. I don't think they are the same.


For the love of peat(moss).. he's making fun of the furor over the Remix Review Dustin did: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/liquid-logic-remix-review-43710.html


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I have heard this before from many others.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Well I have heard this before from many others.


So have I.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

Hojo - I had not seen the Remix review. You're right - Dustin said it better than me. But he didn't ask for advice on better outfitting for the RPM


----------

